# £350, which DSLR, Nikon or Canon only



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

As the title really, I really want to get in to photography now so I want a DSLR, doesn't have to be amazing.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Either are as good as each other!

You'll find two sets of fans though, each will prefer what they have, brand-wise! 

I have a nikon, only a D50, but bought many years ago, and still get decent shots from it.

Are you looking at new or used ones? I'm sure you can pick up something like a D50 for peanuts these days!

Best bet is to go into a shop i.e. jessops, jacobs etc etc, and hold both in your hand, see which feels more comfortable....i did the same and opted for nikon over canon.....

Both will be as good as each other though! :thumb:


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Either way you wont go wrong. There's not much between either of their entry level slr's. 

I went with Canon and now have a 50d. Don't regret it.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah I have held both brands and I slightly prefer the feel of the nikon but I would be happy with either, I was hoping to buy new but wouldn't mind a second hand one if It was decent.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Is this any good?
http://www.jessops.com/online.store/products/76461/show.html

or for any extra £6 I can get a VR lens instead, whatever that means.

The cheapest canon is about £30 extra which is this one:
http://www.jessops.com/online.store/products/75886/show.html


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

VR means vibration reduction, which is extremely useful.

Bret


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank you sir, I guess its worth the extra couple of quid then


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Seems like an OK deal, i suppose good for a beginner.... all depends what you will be using it for....as mentioned, i have a D50, which is entry level.....but you can still get some stunning shots....

You just have to have a knack (spelling?) for it/have the vision, and the ability to post process in photo shop!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm biased but love my Sony entry level a230, never used canon or nikon so can't compare but the sony gives good results, very easy to use and old minolta lenses which can be picked up pretty cheap (not that I've splashed on extra glass yet) add to that the image stabaliser built into the body and I'm more than happy. Just a thought, tell me to do one if you want I won't be upset


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

:tumbleweed: Theres always one to chuck a spanner in the works!! :lol:


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Nikon every time. The menus make a lot more sense to me and the results are better IMO


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Y15HAL said:


> Seems like an OK deal, i suppose good for a beginner.... all depends what you will be using it for....as mentioned, i have a D50, which is entry level.....but you can still get some stunning shots....
> 
> You just have to have a knack (spelling?) for it/have the vision, and the ability to post process in photo shop!


Well, I want to learn how to take photographs and play around with depth of field and learn basic lighting etc, I have almost no experience so I really can't justify spunking loads of money on something that is just too advanced for me, something just to get me into the world of photography basically.



pooma said:


> I'm biased but love my Sony entry level a230, never used canon or nikon so can't compare but the sony gives good results, very easy to use and old minolta lenses which can be picked up pretty cheap (not that I've splashed on extra glass yet) add to that the image stabaliser built into the body and I'm more than happy. Just a thought, tell me to do one if you want I won't be upset


Do one

:wave::lol:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

ooh and as for photoshop, well I do have a copy, but my skills are limited to making swirls on numberplates :lol:

I guess I'll have to learn more on the software side too.


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

I haven't read through all the replies but last week I bought my first DLSR. I found that going into Jessops and feeling the cameras really helped. I went for the Canon EOS 1000d which was £369.99 from Argos (I purchased it here as I had some vouchers) Its a fantastic camera and I am really pleased. To me the reason for the 1000d was personal preference. Rest assured that whether you choose Nikon or Canon you will not be disapointed 

I would recommend checking out www.dlsrtips.com for buying guides and also for tips and tricks. I would also recommend typing "Gavin Howey" into youtube as he has some excellent guides.

I hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Very helpful cheers, the the 1000d is one of the two camera's I'm looking at :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Eddy said:


> Well, I want to learn how to take photographs and play around with depth of field


DOF, the first thing I really appreciated with dslr, one of the first shots I took after cracking the box open and charging the battery










another couple taken within the first couple of days, not yet got out to have a really good play with the camera but looking forward to it.



















All I'm saying is don't just dismiss the Sony without having a look.

I shall now DO ONE:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

But wow those shots are stunning, thats exactly the kind of thing I am wanting to master. To be honest, the only reason I want nikon/canon is the extensive amount of equipment and lenses and all sorts you can find everywhere. 

Maybe I'll look into the sony if my search doesn't yield much with my budget, we will see.


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Nikon all day everyday  so much easier to use and simpler specially good if you are just starting in the world of DSLR


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok, so I'm going to throw a spanner into the works, I have an option to buy a Nikon D50, in mint condition, off of a pro, with the standard lens kit in its original box with all the stuff that came with it as standard plus a memory card, all in for £250.

I realise this is an older camera and maybe doesn't have some of the features that the current models have, but I realise the D50 _was_ a middle of the range camera as opposed to the D3000 I am looking at which is an entry-level camera.

In essence, I can either have a brand new DSLR for £350, or and older one but have £100 left over to put towards a tripod/case/lenses/a new wax etc etc

So would I miss out on much if I went for the older D50, is the extra £100 that a d3000 or similar cost going to get me a lot more camera for my money, and what would you do in my shoes?

Thanks in advance


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

no. You'll also get a built-in motor, so as long as it hasn't got too many actuations and it's clean, go for it.

Bret


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> no. You'll also get a built-in motor, *so as long as it hasn't got too many actuations* and it's clean, go for it.
> 
> Bret


What does that mean?


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

I have a Canon EOS 1000d which I got last year and I've been very impressed with it so far. The standard lens is nothing amazing but it's quite adequate, the same can be said for any DSLR at this price though. The Canon is excellent in that you can go from full auto mode to full manual mode and there are lots of options in between, which if you are starting out is good as you can build up to the full manual mode gradually gaining confidence. I went for the Canon after reading good reviews and after deciding it was the one I felt most comfortable with. It is entirely a case of personal preference, and I must admit that I was also impressed with the Sony, especially given it's price.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

A shutter has a lifetime. That lifetime is generally seen to be between 50 and 100 thousand actuations. So, if it's been (heavily?) used (like my K10D, which is now three years old and 50k) then the life before a possible issue goes down. My shutter mech is rated to 100k, so I'm not going to worry too much... except that noone will probably want to buy it. It may well be OK, but...

If it was a pro, it's probably his backup body and therefore hasn't been used much. Ask the question before you buy it - or take a pic and run it through software like PhotoME.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok, the one in question is at around 12k


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

... which is fine. 

So go and check it out, make sure it turns on, takes pics, focuses where you expect it to and looks to be in OK shape. There's not much else to it.

Bret


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

I read in a photo mag somewhere that cannons are the general publics choice but the nikon would be the professionals choice


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Offer £200 for it!  And its a done deal! spend the extra on lenses! the 50mm prime lens is niiiice!


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

http://www.digital-slr-guide.com/canon-vs-nikon.html


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Shame, if only at least part of it were also unbiased. Canon can also do the "set flash power output from other flashes" AFAIK.

The statement "canon for amateurs".. hmm. Go have a look at the photos from Beijing. The number of grey lenses is pretty high. <irony>I wonder who makes those? </irony>

Bret


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> Shame, if only at least part of it were also unbiased. Canon can also do the "set flash power output from other flashes" AFAIK.
> 
> The statement "canon for amateurs".. hmm. Go have a look at the photos from Beijing. The number of grey lenses is pretty high. <irony>I wonder who makes those? </irony>
> 
> Bret


Just look at a football match and you can see mostly the off white of those "L" zoom lenses. I wish I could afford an L lense but L does stand for luxury.


----------

